#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Entzündung der Eichel wird nicht besser. >

## Louis30j

Hallo, 
ich wollte hier kurz mal meine Beschwerden schilder, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand einen Tipp für mich hat.Ich bin ziemlich ratlos und nach mehreren Besuchen bei verschiedenen Ärzten ohne Erfolg am verzweifeln. 
Seit 7 Wochen leide ich an einer Balanitis (Entzündung der Eichel und Vorhaut)
Es begann damit, dass sich die Haut auf meiner Eichel leicht schälte. Dem schenkte ich aber nicht besonders viel Beachtung nachdem es nicht besorgnisserregend aussah und auch nicht schmerzte etc. 
In den folgenden Tagen begann die innen liegende Vorhaut stark zu jucken und es bildete sich ein stets wiederkehrender weißer Belag auf der Eichel. Trotz der Reinung mit Wasser entstand dieser Belag und das Jucken über Nacht erneut. 
Die Eichelhaut war phasenweise gänzlich glänzend und spiegelglatt als sei sie nass obwohl sie sich trocken und spröde anfühlte. Den Verkehr mit meiner Freundin musste ich nach wenigen Sekunden abbrechen da ich ein unerträgliches Brennen der ganzen Eichel verspürte. So ging ich am nächsten Tag zum Urologoen und schilderte meine Beschwerden. 
Bei meinem ersten Besuch beim Urologen hatte ich mich vorher gereinigt und er konnte demnach keine ENtzündung sehen. Die Haut war nicht an bestimmten Stellen gerötet oder erschien entzündet und die Belege hatte ich ja abgewaschen.
So verschrieb er mir nach der Schilderung meiner Beschwerden eine Salbe die Clotrimazol und ein Kortison einthielt mit dem Hinweis, ich solle sie nicht länger als 5 Tage nehmen, da man in diesen Bereichen Kortison nur kurze Zeit anwenden darf.
Ich habe die Salbe entsprechend einmal am Tag angwendet und hatte auch das Gefühl, dass es sich bessert. Jedoch was das ein Trugschluss, denn einen Tag nach aussetzen der Salbe hatte ich die gleichen Beschwerden wieder- Jucken, brennen, und der weißliche Belag.  
So bin ich eine Woche später zum nächsten Urologen nachdem mir der erste nicht sonderlich kompetent erschien, ratlos war und mir die Salbe auch auf meinen Verdacht, es sei ein Pilz, hin verschrieb. 
Dieser Urologe meinte, es ist offensichtlich eine Entzündung zu sehen und machte einen Abstrich, der allerdings nichts ergab außer den Nachweis von Hautkeimen die wohl in dieser Region normal seien. Er verschrieb mir eine Salbe mit desinfizierender Wirkung und Kortisoninhalt, die ich drei Tage einnahm und danach feststellte, dass es beim Absetzen sofort wieder zu den oben geschilderten Entzünungserscheinungen kam. So bin ich dann auf sein Anraten hin zu einem Hautarzt der mir immer als äußerst fähig erschien.
Seine Diagnose-Balanitis ducrh übertrieben Reinlichkeit.( Was ich nicht ausschließen kann, nachdem ich dazu neige mich dort eher 2mal am Tag als einmal zu waschen und das zum teil auch mit Seife) was ich natürlich seit auftreten der Entzündung nicht mehr tue. 
Seine Therapie: Zweimal täglich in deinfizierender Lösung schwenken, abtupfen und seine Salbe auftragen (Kortison 0,025/ Clotrimazol). Nach eine Woche sollte ich wieder zur Kontrolle. Innerhalb dieser Zeit schien alles restlos abgeklungen zu sein. Er meinte " es sieht super aus". - und ich solle mich aus der Kortisonbehandlung ausschleichen. Also noch eine Woche einmal täglich, die nächste Woche alle zwei tage und die vierte Woche alle drei Tage. 
Leider kamen in der Woche, in der ich auf alle drei Tage reduzierte die Beschwerden sofort wieder. Sobald ich 1-2 Tage kein Kortison auftrage ist alles wieder wie am Anfang. Das problem wird nun echt zur psychologischen Belastung. Als nächstes Mittel hat er mir nun Protopic 0,1% verordnet, was ich nun eine Woche nehmen soll. 
Ich kann langsamn nicht mehr daran glauben, dass das hilft und dann auch so bleibt und ich nicht wieder rückfällig werde. So richtig erscheint mit mir die Diagnose der Reinlichkeitsbalanitis auch nicht mehr. Habe schono sämtliche Foren und Googleeinträge bezüglich meier Symptome durchstöbert und werde nirgens fündig. 
Ich glaube nicht an eine Schuppenflechte (Psoriasis), ob wohl ich dazu neige und die auch auf dem Kof und an den Armen habe, nachdem es keine abgegrnezten roten Stellen auf der Eicheln gibt sonder gleichermaßen der ganze Bereich entzündet scheint. 
Die Symptome auf Lichen sclerosus kann ich bei mir auch nicht feststellen.
Ich bin ratlos und der Spaß am Leben hält sich derzeit in Grenzen. 
Werde mich morgen in der Uniklinik in der urologioschen Abteilung vorstellen um abklären zu lassen, ob es von einer evtl Prostitis kommt. Ich hatte direkt vor meinen Beschwerden an der Eichel zwei Wochen lang ein ziehen um den Lendenreich, was abwechslend meine Hoden , meinen Penis und den Dammreich betraf und sich nicht richtig orten ließ. Diese Beschwerden verschwanden allerding nach zwei Wochen und ich habe auch sonst keine Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen oder Schmerzen sondern nur noch diese entzündete Eichel. 
Ich kann so langsam an keine Heiling mehr glauben und bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, deer etwas ähnliches berichten kann. 
Viele Grüße

----------


## urologiker

Wie du selbst darstellst, handelt es sich bei deinem Problem offenbar um ein sehr komplexes und schwieriges, so dass man dir aus der Ferne sicher keinen pauschalen Ratschlag geben kann. 
Das einzige, was ich mich frage, ist, weshalb du dich nicht einfach beschneiden läßt? Das würde die Probleme doch lösen, oder? 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## wolfg

> Hallo, 
> ich wollte hier kurz mal meine Beschwerden schilder, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand einen Tipp für mich hat.Ich bin ziemlich ratlos und nach mehreren Besuchen bei verschiedenen Ärzten ohne Erfolg am verzweifeln. 
> Seit 7 Wochen leide ich an einer Balanitis (Entzündung der Eichel und Vorhaut)
> Es begann damit, dass sich die Haut auf meiner Eichel leicht schälte. Dem schenkte ich aber nicht besonders viel Beachtung nachdem es nicht besorgnisserregend aussah und auch nicht schmerzte etc. 
> In den folgenden Tagen begann die innen liegende Vorhaut stark zu jucken und es bildete sich ein stets wiederkehrender weißer Belag auf der Eichel. Trotz der Reinung mit Wasser entstand dieser Belag und das Jucken über Nacht erneut. 
> Die Eichelhaut war phasenweise gänzlich glänzend und spiegelglatt als sei sie nass obwohl sie sich trocken und spröde anfühlte. Den Verkehr mit meiner Freundin musste ich nach wenigen Sekunden abbrechen da ich ein unerträgliches Brennen der ganzen Eichel verspürte. So ging ich am nächsten Tag zum Urologoen und schilderte meine Beschwerden. 
> Bei meinem ersten Besuch beim Urologen hatte ich mich vorher gereinigt und er konnte demnach keine ENtzündung sehen. Die Haut war nicht an bestimmten Stellen gerötet oder erschien entzündet und die Belege hatte ich ja abgewaschen.
> So verschrieb er mir nach der Schilderung meiner Beschwerden eine Salbe die Clotrimazol und ein Kortison einthielt mit dem Hinweis, ich solle sie nicht länger als 5 Tage nehmen, da man in diesen Bereichen Kortison nur kurze Zeit anwenden darf.
> Ich habe die Salbe entsprechend einmal am Tag angwendet und hatte auch das Gefühl, dass es sich bessert. Jedoch was das ein Trugschluss, denn einen Tag nach aussetzen der Salbe hatte ich die gleichen Beschwerden wieder- Jucken, brennen, und der weißliche Belag.  
> ...

 Hallo Louis30j, 
Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden? Bei mir ist genau das gleiche Krankheitsbild. War schon beim Urologen und x mal in der Hautklinik Stuttgart. Der Urologe hat mich gegen Pilz behandelt. Danach hat er festgestellt, dass es kein Pilz war.
In der Hautklinik habe ich verschiedene Salben (Protopic usw.) und auch Lösungen wie Eosin erhalten gegen Schuppenflechte / Balanitis. 
Manchmal denke ich es wird besser aber 2 Tage später wieder das gleiche Bild.
(das ziehen um den Lendenbereich habe ich nicht) 
Hoffe das es Dir besser geht
Gruß
Wolfg

----------


## Louis30j

Hallo Wolfang,
sorry für die verspätete Antwort. Habe länger nicht reingeschaut hie, nachdem kaum wer antwortet oder ähnliches zu berichten weiß.
Leider habe ich mein Problem immernoch. Es ist genau wie Du sagst. Es gibt kurze Phasen , wo es besser wird und ich denke es verschwindet ganz. Dann sieht die Haut wieder ganz normal aus und es gibt kein Jucken oder brennen. Und dann gibt es wieder einen Tag wo ich sehe, dass die Eichelhaut sehr gespannt und trocken ist und wieder anfängt zu glänzen.. (speziell wenn keine Creme drauf ist direkt nach dem abspülen mit lauwarmem Wasser und dem abtrocknen) Dann ist die Haut merklich trocken und erscheint pergamentartig vertrocknet, so als bräuchte sie dringend Feuchtigkeit.
Derzeit nehme ich eine Salbe, die außer etwas Harnstoff und Milchsäure nichts enthält und erreiche damit die gleichen Ergebnisse wie mit Kortison und Protopic. Jedoch ist eine richtige Genesung nicht zu verzeichnen. Ich lebte nun fast ei n halbes Jahr sexuell enthaltsam um der haut die Möglichkeit der ERholung einzuräumen. Letze Woche dann nach leichter Stimulation ducrh meine Freundin wieder starkes brennen der Eichelhaut und leichter Jukcreiz der Vorhaut. Und das hatte noch lange nichts mit Sex zu tun sonder war wirklich nur ganz zart ohne richtigen Verkehr. Ich war bisher bei 7 Ärzten Urologenund Hautärtzen- keiner wusste weiter-- alle schicken mich weg weil sie keine Lösung kennen. Mein derzeitige Hautarzt weiß nach eigener Einschäzung nun auch nicht weiter. Habe nächste Woche in Berlin den nächsten Termin bei Prof. Dr. Dr. Hautarzt.Der achte Arzt. Ich hoffe er kennt einen Ausweg oder zumindest eine Adresse an die man sich wenden kann wo man öfter mit solchen Fällen umgeht.
Von einer beschneidung rieten mir bisher mehr Ärzte ab als zu. Dabei ist das doch mein letzter Hoffnungsschimmer. Würde mich freuen, von Dir zu hören.
Viele Grüße

----------


## Louis30j

PS: Das Ziehen im Lenden bereich ist auch weg bei mir seit ein paar Monaten, denke es hat damit dann doch nichts zu tun. Hoffe, wir finden einen Weg. Zu 2. sollte es einfacher sein das richtige Mittel oder die richtige Behandlungsmethode zu finden

----------


## wolfg

Hallo Louis, 
das Ergebnis würde mich sehr interessieren. Hoffe das es eine Lösung gibt. Die Symptome sind bei mir genau identisch.
Der Oberarzt in der Hautklinik Stuttgart hat zuerst an Schuppenflechte gedacht.
Aber ich habe doch sonst am Körper keine Stelle mit Schuppenflechte!!! 
Einige Wochen später sollte es Pilz oder Neurodermitis sein. Aber die Cremes und Lösungen haben nicht geholfen. Danach wurde eine Reinlichkeitsbalanitis diagnostiziert. Die Salben haben auch nicht geholfen.
Jetzt verwende ich eine Scheidencreme (Ovistin). Die kann ja eigentlich nicht schädlich sein? Das Brennen war sofort weg. Aber die Haut sieht immer noch nicht gesund aus.
Viel Glück und gute Besserung 
Wolfgang

----------


## Louis30j

Hallo Wolfgang, 
sobld ich eine irgendwas erfahre, was weiterhilft lasse ich es Dich wissen.
Bei mir ist es eben so, dass die Haut meist völlig unauffällig aussieht bis auf eben manchmal das trockene glänzen sie wirkt vertrocknet  schrummplig. Nur das Gefühl ist nicht mehr so wie es früher war, das es öfter leicht brennt oder ich eben einfach merke, dass was nicht stimmt. Laut meinem Hautarzt liegt keine Schuppenflechte vor oder Neurodermitis, nachdem es keinerlei abgegrenzte Entzündungsherde gibt. Habe keine roten Stellen oder Pickel, Flecken etc. Dies ist aber bei einer Schuppenflechte beispielsweise der Fall. Mein Ziel ist es nun einen Arzt zu finde, der mehr Erfahrung mit solchen Fällen hat. Ich kann mir nicht denken, dass wir die einzigen Mensche mit diesem Problem sind. Allerdings haben alle Ärzte bei denen ich bisher war mit sowas offenbar noch nie zu tun gehabt. WEnn Kortison nicht hillft sind die meisten Ärzte ratlos. In der uroligischen Klinik schickte man mich wieder nach hause- "es sei keine Entzündung zu sehen , alles sähe normal aus, ich solle alle cremes weglassen und wenn es schlimmer wird wiederkommen. " drei tage später war ich wieder da, da nach absetzen der salbe alles wieder extrem schuppig und ungesund aussah. Quasi über nacht alles belegt und gar nicht gesund aussehend...darauf hin der Arzt " Sie müssen sich mal waschen" das ist normales Smegma.( Hatte ich früher nie- zumindest nicht halb so schlimm und auch nicht über nacht). da kann man das Vertrauen in die Ärztewelt auch mal ganz schnell loswerden.
Die Diagnose "Reinlichkeitsbalanitis" stellte mein Hautarzt (sehr kompetenter Mann, bis auf mein Problem offenar) zu allererst. Ich habe auch immer dazu geneigt mich eher häufiger als selten dort zu waschen und das auch mit seife. Zum Teil zweimal am Tage, speziell vor geplantem Verkehr und danach auch mal schnell am Waschbecken. So dass natürlich immer etwas Seifenreste zurückbleiben, die den natürlichen Schutzmantel der Schleimhäute natürlich auf Dauer schädigen. Wenn man im INternet nach "reinlichkeitsbalanitis schaut liest man stets, dass dieses Problem sehr häufig chronisch wird und shlecht zu behandeln ist, so dass am Ende nur eine Beschneidung auf Dauer richtige Abhilfe schafft...so steht im Netz auf jeder Seite die das Thema behandelt.Jedoch kein Arzt bestätigt mir diesen Punkt. Obwohl es mir logisch erscheint, da sich die Haut ja dann an den trockenen Zustand gewöhnt und verhornt, so müsste es doch eigentlich weggehen nach meinem " Halbwissen". Ich zögere natürlich was das angeh, nachdem eine Beschneidung ja nicht rückgängig zu machen ist und ich nicht an einer Entzündung dort unten leiden möchte wenn die Eichek immer freiligt und keinen Schutz mehr durch die Vorhaut hat. Ich versteh s auch nicht. Spaß macht das so nicht mehr. Gibt keine STunde in der man nicht belastet ist mit den Gedanken um dieses Problem. Ich hoffe, dass der Termin am Donnerstag was bringt. Zumindest der Urologie-Prof. bei dem ich letzte Woche in Berlin war meinte, es gibt in jedem Falle die Möglichkeit herauszufinden worum es sich handelt und überwies mich in eben diese Praxis mit hochgelobten Dermatologen. Ich hoffe man gibt sich dort etwas mehr Mühe, als mich mit einer Salbe nach Haue zu schicken. Beispielsweise kann man überall erlesen, dass ein unerkannter Diabetis oft auch zu diesen Problemen führt. jedoch kommt kein Arzt auf die Idee einen Zuckertest mit mir zu machen. INzwischen weiß ich glaub ich mehr als mancher Arzt über eine "Balanitis".
Bin ja froh, dass es bei mir nicht so aussieht wie auf vielen Fotos im Netz. Aber für immer kann das nicht so bleiben. BItte melden bei neuen Erkenntnissen. Zusammen sollten wir ja dann mal genug Ärzte konsultiert haben irgendwann.
Viele Grüße
Louis

----------


## Winnick

Hallo ihr 2 Leidensgenossen, wie ihr euch schon denken könnt hab ich die gleichen symptome wie ihr und will endlich das diese "entzündung" oder was auch immer endlich verschwindet. Auch meine Arztbesuche haben bisher keine Lösung zu tage gebracht. Solle es also von euch neuigkeiten geben bitte ich um Infos. Würde mich freuen. 
Grüße Leon

----------


## wolfg

Entzündung der Eichel ! 
Hallo Jungs, 
gibt es von Euch etwas zu berichten? War nochmal in der Hautklinik Stuttgart. Habe eine neue Creme "Elidel". Aber nach 5 Wochen immer noch keine Besserung. 
Gruß
Wolfg

----------


## urologiker

Hallo ihr 3 Leidensgenossen, 
wer von euch ist eigentlich beschnitten? 
Danke für die Antworten,  
gruß, logiker

----------


## hallo123

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe das Problem seit ca. 2 Wochen und bin beschnitten. 
Die Eichel ist an manchen Stellen etwas gereizt und rot. 
Es bildet sich dort dann Schorf der sich abziehen lässt und neu entsteht. 
Kann es sich um eine Geschlechtskrankheit handeln? 
Ps: Hatte seit ca. 8 Wochen keinen Sex  :Smiley:  
Bepanthen Salbe benutzen oder besser nicht?

----------


## punto

hallo
habt ihr schon einen weg der heilung gefunden ?
bekomme das selbe bzw. habe es jetzt seit zwei tagen. 
gruss

----------


## Artur

lol armen opfers xd
Könnte jemand ein photo uploaden?? will gucken wies aussieht

----------


## xyz

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem seit einigen Jahren. Beim Arzt war ich noch nicht, da es immer wieder von sebst besser wurde, aber die Beschwerden kommen in regelmäßigen Abständen wieder, so dass ich mir jetzt doch mal einen Termin holen werde. Einmal habe ich mit Pilzsalbe behandelt, das blieb jedoch ohne Wirkung. In der letzten Zeit nutzte ich zum tgl. waschen Öl-Bad (rückfettend), mittlerweile nur noch Wasser. Hinterher eincremen mit Bepanthol, das lindert die Beschwerden, aber "Heilung" bringt das auch nicht. 
Gibt es bei euch etwas neues?

----------


## Hio

Hi ich hab eure Beiträge gelesen und mich einfach mal schlau gemacht. Ich habe nämlich fast das selbe Problem bloß ohne jucken und schmerzen. Ich war bereits auch schon mehr mals beim Urologen ohne Ergebens und ein haufen Cremes. Aber hier mein Beitrag, kann eventuell helfen.  http://www.drbresser.de/cms/Balanitis.374.0.html

----------


## Hirschkäfer

Hallo,
seit cirka einem Jahr hatte ich die gleichen Symtome und auch mehrere Ärzte wie Hautarzt und Urologe konsultiert und nach langem Suchen im Internet gelesen es könnte auch von einem zu hohem Blutzuckerspiegel ( Diabetis )kommen.
Beim Hausarzt nach der Blutentnahme wußte ich mehr er war zu hoch, mit der Einstellung des Blutzuckers verschwanden auch diese Symtome innerhalb kurzer Zeit.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr damit etwas anfangen.

----------


## Mama2003

Hallo, bin zum erstenmal bei Patientenfragen.net. Mein Sohn 6 Jahre wurde am Donnerstag per radikaler Beschneidung im Krankenhaus die Phimose entfernt. Nun ist die Eichel knallrot und nässt. Anfassen darf man logischerweise auch nicht. Passenderweise ist jetzt Fastnacht und zum Kinderarzt komm ich morgen bestimmt nicht, weil da ein riesiger Faschingsumzug ist. Nun habe ich reichlich gegoogelt und wollte mal um Rat fragen, wie ich meinem Junior am Besten helfen kann. Kamillebad, Bepanthen-Salbe, Antibiotika? Bin etwas ratlos. 
Vielen Dank für Hilfe!!

----------


## rom

Hallo Louis und Wolfgang 
Habt Ihr in der Zwischenzeit eine Lösung des Problems gefunden? Würde mich sehr interessieren, denn ich leide unter genau denselben Symptomen: gerötete, glänzende, fast nass aussehende Haut, in Wirklichkeit aber sehr trocken, fast pergamentartig. Brennen und Jucken nach "Beanspruchung". Wird schlimmer, dann wieder besser bis ich denke, das Problem ist gelöst, dann kommt es wieder. Beschneidung löst das Problem wahrscheinlich nicht, denn ich bin seit Kindheit beschnitten und habe es trotzdem. 
Gruss, rom

----------


## jules26

Hi
habe die Postings gelesen und würde mich sehr dafür interessieren, welche Therapie letztlich gewirkt hat. Habe selber seit einigen Wochen genau die gleichen Symptome: ein schlecht lokalisierbares Ziehen in der Leisten- und Hodengegend, dazu ein Juckreiz der Eichel mit weißlichen Belägen. Bin vom Urologen schon mit einem Antibiotikum behandelt worden und habe selber eine 8-Tage Kur mit Clotrimazolsalbe hinter mir - leider alles ohne Erfolg.
Würde mich freuen, wenn es noch mehr Erfahrungen dazu gibt.

----------


## Six

Hallo,
mich würde es auch brennend interessieren wie ihr vorran gekommen seid! Habe das selbe Problem, seit ca 4 Tagen ne rote, juckende Eichel+Vorhaut. Die Eichel schält sich auch etwas! 
MfG

----------


## moxxe

Hi,
hab das auch. (Weißen schuppigen Belag, keine Schmerzen).Dachte erst an ne übertragene Krankheit beim Sex. Ich denk aber, es kommt vom Körper, habe relativ enge Hosen an, "er" ist recht eingeklemmt und warm. Am WE, mit anderen Hosen und so isses immer besser geworden,... inzwischen hab ich aber mit Creme aus der Apothele das weg bekommen. Meine Frau hatte nix,...war ja schon selbst beim Doc. Im Urlaub isses aber wieder gekommen. Immer feuchte Badehose und so ... da wars plötzlich wieder da.... und wieder Angst... Nach m onanieren ist die Eichel auch entzüdet gewesen...nach 3 Tagen und Creme ist das rote weg, brennt auch nicht mehr, hat sich geschält... Mal sehen, ob wer was mit anfangen konnte.
Gruß!

----------


## Six

Also bei mir ises weggegangen, als ich den Zucker (fast) eingestellt habe. Habe auch so einen etwas erhöhten Blutzuckerspiegel! Gibts ja viele komsiche "Krankheiten" die vom Blutzucker kommen. lG

----------


## 0469

Hallo,
mir zeigen sich seit Monaten die gleichen Symptome an meiner Eichel. Meine Hautärztin scheint ratlos, bzw. sieht keine Auffälligkeiten.
Hat sich für Dich/Sie eine Lösung ergeben?
Über eine kurze Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

----------


## xyz

Ich wollte mich nochmal melden. Bei mir ist es deutlich besser geworden und zwar langfristig. Ich spüle die Eichel beim Duschen nur noch mäßig warmem Wasser ab und seife nicht mehr ein. Nach dem Duschen abtrocknen und Bepanthol Körperlotion drauf. Die hinterläßt im Ggs. zu versch. Cremes keine Rückstände, die man wieder "abschrubben" muss. Da ich seit meiner Jugend täglich dusche und mir den Penis immer mit Seife gewaschen habe denke ich das war oder ist eine Reinlichkeitsbalanitis. Dafür spricht auch, dass Pilzsalbe nichts genützt hat und es durch mehr Hygiene eher schlimmer geworden ist. Grüße xyz

----------


## 0469

Die Info über den erhöhten Blutzuckerspiegel halte ich für wertvoll. (zumal ich auch in gleicher Zeit einen deutlich trockeneren Mund habe und immer das Gefühl habe, trinken zu müssen). Werde ihn nächste Woche testen lassen und gebe dann Bescheid.
Im übrigen gleiche hautärztliche Ergebnisse bei mir: Nach Abstrich kein Pilz und keine auffäligen Bakterien. Desweiteren Ratlosigkeit und irgendwie fehlendes Engagement der Hautärztin, das Problem zu lösen.

----------


## hautproblem2010

Hallo,  
ich denke ich habe ähnliche Geschichte wie der Beitragsersteller und weitere Personen.  
Folgendes:
Ich habe Beschwerden wie im Beitragstitel beschrieben,
mein Penis (Eichel) fühlt sich manchmal leicht klebrig/haftend beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut an - ich verspüre wiederkehrend ein Brennen, Jucken und eine 
schmerzhafte 'innere' Schwellung. Weitere Symptome führe ich weiter unten aus. 
Hier sind Fotos von verschiedenen Zeitpunkten und unterschiedlichen Charakteristika, die mir in der Summe als insgesamt repräsentativ erscheinen:  
Im Folgenden nun eine grobe aber essentielle Umschreibung der Problematik: 
-------------- 
Einleitende Bemerkung: Ich vermute eine Infektion/Übertragung durch sexuelle Tätigkeit (u.a. ungeschützter heterosexueller Geschlechtsverkehr (inkl. Oralsex, Analsex)) 
Erste Symptome traten im Mai 2010 auf: Anfänglich leichtes Brennen/Jucken auf der Eichel. Leichte Rötungen und kleine rötliche Punkte auf der Eichel. Akute kurzzeitige und unnormale Smegma-Bildung und unangenehmer, ‘fischiger Geruch’ (Dauer ca. 1-2 Tage).  Danach: Trockene und rissige Eichelhaut. Abschälung der Eichelhaut [Hautfetzen]. Gelegentliche Schwellung der Eichel.  
Folgende Beschwerden traten bis jetzt (Januar 2011) auf: [Selten] leicht gelbliche/grünliche/gräuliche Färbung der Eichel. [Oft] Klebriges ('haftendes') Gefühl beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut auf Vorhaut und Eichel. Trockene, tw. dünne Eichelhaut. Jucken/Brennen der Eichel. Rötung und Reizung der Eichel. Schwellung der Eichel.   *1. Untersuchung (09. September 2010):* Abklatsch und Harnröhrenabstrich
    Mykoplasmen/Ureaplasmen/Neisseria gonorrhoae nicht nachgewiesen!
    Diagnostiziert wurden: (Kultur aerob) Streptokokken der Gruppe B (reichlich)  *1. Behandlung:* Antibiotikum Cefuroximaxetil [Wirkstoff Cefuroxim] 
    Folgende Symptome traten erneut auf: Brennen/Jucken der Eichel, 
    Rötung der Eichel, ‘Entzündungsschmerzen’ der Eichel. 
    Klebriges Gefühl beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut auf Vorhaut und Eichel. Trockene, überempfindliche Eichelhaut.  *2. Untersuchung (25. November 2010):* Abklatsch und Harnröhrenabstrich
    Mykoplasmen/Ureaplasmen/Neisseria gonorrhoae nicht nachgewiesen!
    Diagnostiziert wurden: (Kultur aerob) Enterokokken (massenhaft)
                Pseudomonas Pseudomonas aeruginosa (reichlich) 
Also Fäkalbakterien(?), obwohl der letzte Analverkehr zu dem Zeitpunkt schätzungsweise 6 Monate zurück lag.   *2. Behandlung: Antibiotikum (Ciprofloxacin)* 
    Wiederkehrende Symptome:  Gelegentlich klebriges ('haftendes') Gefühl beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut auf Vorhaut und Eichel. 
    Trockene Eichelhaut. Jucken/Brennen der Eichel. Rötung und Reizung der Eichel. Schmerzhafte Schwellung der Eichel.  
    Kurzzeitig (ca. 2 Wochen nach Einnahme von Antibiotikum 2): Symptome verschwanden, Eigenschaft von Eichel und Eichelhaut fühlte sich gelindert an. 
    Dann: Wiederkehren der Beschwerden Gelegentlich klebriges Gefühl beim Zurückziehen der Vorhaut auf Vorhaut und Eichel. 
    Trockene Eichelhaut. Jucken/Brennen der Eichel. Rötung und Reizung der Eichel. Schmerzhafte Schwellung der Eichel.  
Insgesamt: Keine Heilung erfolgt! Keine vollständige Linderung der Beschwerden. Immer wiederkehrende Symptome.  
Ich reinige meinen Penis i.d.R. einmal täglich kurz aber gründlich mit lauwarmen Wasser. Die Hautärztin hat mich an einen Urulogen überwiesen. Der Urologe sagt nach Schilderung und Betrachtung der Fotos: Erstmal "aktives Nichtstun". Das ist doch ein schlechter Scherz? Ich habe jetzt knapp ein 3/4 Jahr mit dem Problem zu tun und bin im Internet auf mehrere ähnliche Beschreibungen/Fälle gestoßen. IMMER OHNE eine eindeutige Diagnose. WAS IST DAS? Bitte um Hilfe oder Ratschläge, welcher Fachbereich oder welche medizinische Fakultät evtl. weiterhelfen könnte. Aber anscheinend rennen ja schon mehrere Männer mit dem Problem von Arzt zu Arzt zu Facharzt usw. ...  :Sad:  
Vielen Dank!

----------


## 0469

Habe bei mir ein großes Blutbild machen lassen (auch wg. Verdachts auf z.B. Zucker wg. gleichzeitiger Mundtrockenheit und Durst):
Keine Auffälligkeiten. Keine auffäligen Bakterien an der Eichel, auch keine Pilze.
Eigentlich bin ich also völlig gesund. 
Bleibt wohl die Psyche: Habe in anderen Foren gelesen, daß Streß evtl. eine Rolle spielt. Kann ich bei mir absolut bejahen. Habe großen beruflichen Streß. Trifft das bei Euch zu?

----------


## Louis30j

Hallo, 
ich wollte mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder melden mit einem zumindest für mich positiven Ergebnis.
Ich kann nicht genau sagen, ob die anderen Geschichten hier die gleichen Ursprünge wie bei mir haben...zumindest klingt es doch zum großen Teil nach der gleichen Geschichte. 
Nachdem ich damals reichlich verzweifelt war, mir kein Arzt einen sinnvollen Beitrag leisten konnte, besuchte ich Prof.Dr.Dr. ... am berliner Kudamm. Feinste Adresse-der Mann muss es wissen dachte ich.
In einem langen Gespräch und nach Schilderung meiner Ärzte-und Medikamentenodyssee war seine Meinung
"Beschneidung"- In allen ähnlichen Fällen die er kannte und in denen er zu einer Beschneidung riet, hat er von den Patienten, die eine solche durchführen ließen nie wieder etwas gehört. So konnte auch er nicht sicher davon ausgehen ob dies in jedem Falle der richtige Weg ist.
Aber so ist das eben...wem s wieder gut geht, der geht auch nicht wieder zum Arzt....und schreibt auch nix mehr ins Forum (wie ich zum Beispiel)...blöd eigentlich aber so is der Mensch wohl  :Zwinker: . 
Ich bin seit ca 6 Monaten absolut beschwerdefrei im Prinzip aber schon deutlich länger. 
Nachdem ich feststellte, dass alle Salben die Symptome linderten für die Zeit der Anwendung jedoch nicht nachhaltig (nach Absetzen der Salben=alles wie vorher),  stand für mich fest „Jede Salbe hilft“-demnach liegts wohl nicht an den Inhaltsstoffen sondern an der Salbe an sich.
Von Hautärzten wurde mir verschrieben -Kortisonsalbe- Antibiot.-Salbe-Milchsäure als Salbe-desinf.-Salbe-Salbe gegen Pilz- Salbe mit Kamille- Imunmodulatoren gegen Autoimunerkrankungen (die andere Menschen nach Organtransplantationen bekommen etc. etc.
Ich ging in die Apotheke und kaufte mir 10 gr Salbengrundstoff ohne jeglichen Zusatz und erzielte den gleichen Effekt (Auftragen= halbwegs ok/Weglassen= alles wie vorher).
Danach kaufte ich mir DEUMAVAN- Salbe in Apotheke (extra für den Intimbereich- kann man googlen) . Damit kam ich am besten zurecht. 1 mal auftragen und solange Salbe drauf war war alles okay…Duschen= salbe ab= alles wieder Mist. Mit DEUMAVAN ging auch wieder Sex und man hatte das angenehme Gefühl sich nur zu pflegen und kein Medikament zu nehmen.
Ich war immer zu feige mich beschneiden zu lassen weil ich keine Garantie hatte, dass es danach besser wird. Ich dachte immer „So sensibel wie das alles da is und schnell gereizt, kann das doch nicht helfen, dann hält ja nich mal mehr die Salbe bei direktem Kontakt mit der Unterhose.“
Deshalb entschied ich mich eine Beschneidung zu simulieren derart, das ich meine Vorhaut vor einem halben Jahr ständig zurückgezogen trug. Das war anfangs eine große Überwindung weil es dem Gefühl widersprach. Ich habe 1,5 jahre alle möglichen Salben und desinf. Bäder etc., keine Seife nur Wasser und alles nur tupfen etc…gehabt. Und trotzdem schmerzende dünne Haut der Eichel. Verklebt, belegt….schlimm
Es war eine Überwindung allerdings aber nur psycholgisch.
Ich habe von einem auf den anderen Tag keine Salbe mehr benutzt.
Ich habe lediglich konsequent meine Vorhaut zurückgezogen getragen.
Es hat sich alles verbessert vom ersten Tag an.
Ich bin seit der Zeit beschwerdefrei (solange die Vorhaut hinten bleibt).
Ich benutze Seife wie früher.
Die Haut ist strapazierfähig. (mehr denn je)
Ich habe sexuell keinerlei Einschränkungen mehr (bis auf eine kaputte Beziehung, die die lange Sex-Freie-Zeit nicht richtig gut konnte).
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass eine Beschneidung hilft (auch wenn ich keine hinter mir hab) denn; der schmale Bereich in dem die Vorhaut sich faltet und nicht freiliegt ist noch immer nicht alles 100%ig allerdings vernachlässigenswert.
Meine Theorie: 
 Innere Vorhaut und Eichel sind Schleimhäute (feuchtes Millieu). Nach einer Beschneidung ist dies nicht mehr der Fall und liegt trocken. 
Ich habe in meinem Leben schon oftmals über längere Zeit versucht die Vorhaut lange zurückgezogen zu halten weil ich mir davon versprach, einen ähnlichen Effekt wie bei einer Beschneidung zu erreichen (Desensibilisierung der Eichel, längerer Sex, sauber etc…). Immer nur phasenweise höchstens 1 Woche oder 2.
Dies hat laut meiner Theorie (und die kann ich mir anmaßen nachdem mir 7 Fachärzte ratlos gegenüber saßen) zur Folge gehabt, dass sich meine Eichel einem Zustand nach einen Beschneidung annährt, meine Vorhaut allerdings nicht, nachdem sie zusammengerollt weiterhin feucht blieb und einen schleimhautähnlichen Zustand beibehielt.
Kurz gesagt Schleimhaut auf normaler Haut wird klebrig und harmoniert nicht , heißt, trockene Eichel mit drübergezogener feuchter Vorhaut verursachte mein Problem.
Nach einer Beschneidung bei der man sich das innere Vorhautblatt (Schleimhaut) entfernen lässt gibt es dieses Problem nicht mehr. Und das ist auch nicht neu. Man liest überall den Ratschlag zur Beschneidung allerdings immer ohne Begründung und wenig ausgeführt.
Ich bin absolut überzeugt davon, dass ich mir hätte viel Kummer ersparen können, hätte ich den Mut früh gehabt , mich beschneiden zu lassen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das noch zu tun allerdings funktioniert das mit dem „Zurücktragen“ bei mir recht gut. Allerdings ist das sicherlich anatomisch von Fall zu Fall verschieden und bei einigen wird die Vorhaut immer wieder zurückrutschen. Bei mir geht s aber und ich bin mehr als glücklich das Problem von Tisch zu haben. Es kommen noch genug andere für die man seine nerven braucht.
Traurig, dass nur ein Arzt in der Lage war mir den richtigen Hinweis zu geben, und den nur unter Vorbehalt und ohne Versprechen oder pos. Zuspruch. Ich bin mir im Klaren darüber, Ärzte nichts versprechen können. Allerdings halte ich es für ein Unding, dass mir ein Hautarzt von einer Beschneidung abriet mit der Begründung „Dann sind sie vielleicht nicht mehr zeugungsfähig“  :Huh?:  hä? Und ein anderer diese als Mittel der Wahl vorschlug.
Womit man zusammenfassend sagen kann. Richtig krank werden sollte man möglichst nicht es sei denn man ist privat versichert und recherchiert eigenständig nach qualifiziertem Personal.
Ich hoffe, dass ich ein wenig helfen konnte und vielleicht klappts ja so oder so ähnlich auch bei dem einen oder anderen. Versprechen kann ich auch nichts.
Warum denn Kortison wenn „GAR NICHTS“ alles heilt.
Gute Besserung

----------


## Louis30j

PS: @hautproblem2010
im prinzip genau so war es auch bei mir mit den symptomen

----------


## Dialoger

Grüßt euch jungs,
habe auch seit einigen Monaten das problem und war heute beim Urologen. Der meinte das es immer wiederkehrt und ein Vorkrebsstadium sein könnte. Er wirkte sehr selbstsicher mit dem was er sagt weiß aber nicht mehr wie er es nannte war latein.
Was übrigens auch ein Symptom ist das die Vorhaut immer enger wird und es im laufe der Zeit immer schwerer wird sie zurückzuziehen gerade im Steifen zustand. Ich würde aber den Geruch eher als Hefig beurteilen.
Ich verweise nochmal auf diesen Link den ich doch sehr Hilfreich finde http://www.drbresser.de/cms/Balanitis.374.0.html
Vorhaut soll ab! 
Man weiß noch nicht so viel darüber und leider gibts da wohl noch keine richtige Studie darüber. Ich versuche aber da nachzuhaken das ich mich daran beteiligen darf. 
Beschneidung simulieren habe ich auch versucht aber es nervt total da immer wieder zu ziehen und die Falte an der Vorhaut macht es auch nicht besser, kein verschwinden der Symptome. 
Ich versuche nochmal ein gespräch vor der Zirkumzision zu suchen wie weit sein Informationskreis darüber ist.
Bin 23 Jahre jung.

----------


## UB46

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ich habe seit ca. Febr.2011 die von euch beschriebenen Hautsympthome, nämlich eine mit rötlichen kleinen Bläschen bzw. Pickelchen und insgesamt gereizter Eichel beginnende Odyssee die mich irgendwann hier her brachte. Mittlerweile, nach vielen Hautarztbesuchen (2 verschiedene Ärzte) und nach verdacht auf Pilze--Bakterien--gereizte haut durch zu starke Beanspruchung habe ich nun auch diverse Cremes durch (Protopik, Elidel, extra Angemischte bakterien-und Pilzhemmende Kortisonsalbe, Antipilzsalbe).
Wie auch schon von euch beschrieben ist sofort nach absetzen der Creme alles wieder beim alten.
ich weiß nicht was ich schon alles in betracht gezogen hab, von was ich diesen mist habe.
ich kann nur mal zu meiner Vorgeschichte sagen, dass ich vor ca. 4-5 Jahren einen Lichen Ruber hatte. jeder der das Zeug kennt weiß das es nur sehr schlechte vollständige Heilungschancen gibt.
Damals habe ich auch das komplette Programm bekommen. Kortison-Antibiotika-Lichttherapie
erste Heilungsanzeichen kamen damals nach Wochen der Lichttherapie und gleichzeitiger Einnahme Hochdosierter Chemiekeulen. Geblieben sind seit dem hässliche rillige Nägel und eine höchstwahrscheinlich total versaute Darmflora.
Wie schon gesagt mach ich mir sehr viele Gedanken woher ich diese Krankheit habe. 
Ein Gedanke ist der das ich z.B rauche (1 Schachtel/Tag Goldfield/LIDL)
Ich trinke vier bis fünf kleine Tassen Kaffee/Tag
Ich bewege mich relativ wenig. (extreme Couching)
Ich esse was mir schmeckt (fast täglich Wurst, Käse, Fleisch, Schokolade, aber auch Salat und Vollkornprodukte)
Ich dusche meistens ein bis zwei mal/Tag (stinknormales Duschgel in minimaler Dosierung)
Ich trinke ein bis zwei Liter/Tag (Wasser-Saft-Limo-Eistee aber null Alkohol)
Ich benutze wenig Waschmittel/Weichspüler/Reinigungsmittel
Ich trage normale bis leicht engere Unterhosen
Ich benutze einen MUM Deoroller ohne Parfüm (hört sich blöd an aber wer weiß)
Alle diese Sachen mache ich schon sehr lange mit wenig Abweichung nämlich ca. seit 30 Jahren !!!!
Ich bin weder fett noch sonderlich unsportlich, wiege 95 KG bei 187 cm
Warum ich das hier alles aufzähle :Huh?: 
Evtl. liegts (die Krankheit) ja an gewissen Dingen die man so im Alltag eben tut und sich ewig nichts dabei denkt, bis dann eben ..............na Ihr wisst schon.
Vielleicht gibt’s ja welche unter euch die sagen, "ob das immer so gut ist wenn man sich Jahrzehnte lang den gleichen Deo schlonz unter die Axel schmiert " oder sollte es zum Schluss doch am rauchen liegen? 
Vielleicht ist aber auch die Ernährung schuld ß
Was weiß ich schon!!
Ich bin ein Laie auf diesem Gebiet.
eines weiß ich jedoch gewiss.
Ich habe so gut wie kein Vertrauen mehr in Ärzte. Mir geht dieses wochenlange Versuchen und probieren mit irgendwelchen Allerwelts Cremchen und Sälbchen und (O-Ton Hautarzt "Das ist ganz klar eine Pilzinfektion) Diagnosen die keine sind, wieder nach Wochen zur Kontrolle gehn und die nächste (O-Ton Hautarzt "Sie haben da eine schon fast Lehrbuchartig klassische Hautveränderung) Aussagen langsam satt. 
Was ist das nur für ein mist mit dem man sich da rumplagen muss.
es kann doch nicht sein, in anbetracht der vielen Fälle die es gibt, das es nichts gibt was da hilft.
Was mach ich denn bloß wenn’s beim nächsten Hautarztbesuch wieder so eine "Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung aber ich gebe dir mal ne andere Salbe " Diagnose gibt??
Vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile einer von euch eine neue Idee was ich noch versuchen könnte. 
Bis dahin
                frustrierte Grüße

----------


## Allcan

Hallo an alle die dieses Problem haben. Ich habe selber dieses Problem gehabt und selber wegbekommen. Bei mir habe die Fotos in Wikipedia angeschaut, auch jucken, rötungen usw. gehabt. Es gibt ein ganz einfaches mittel. ich bin türke und bei uns gibt es ein Alkoholkonzentrat in jedem Türkischen laden zu bekommen. es wird bei uns als kologne benützt und duftet auch sehr gut. Es brennt zwar unheimlich wenn mann es draufmacht, aber nur ca 20 sek. danach ist es vorbei. Ich habe es folgendermaßen gemacht, jeden früh nach dem aufstehen und abend vor dem schlafengehen draufmachen, an den stellen wo es juckt und rötungen gibt. ich verspreche euch das nach 2 Tagen, das jucken allein schon um 90 % zurückgeht. nach 4-5 tagen bildet sich wie eine abzuhebende haut wie beim sonnenbrand wo man abziehen kann. ich habe das jetzt 3 wochen gemacht und nichts mehr. mann darf dabei keine cremes oder ähnliches verwenden. Ich bin weder Artzt noch Artzthelfer, es ist von mir ein Tipp als Privater Mensch der auch dieses Problem gehabt hat und jetzt nicht mehr. Wer will kann es ausprobieren.
Also hier die Bezeichnung.
80 % Limon Kolanyasi vom Hersteller Eyüp Sabri Tuncer. Bitte keine andere Marke verwenden. Ich hoffe das es auch denjenigen helft der dieses Problem hat, bei Fragen einfach Mailen. mfg.
Limon Kolanyasi bedeutet, Zitronen Eu de Cologne.

----------


## Hotte

Die Beschneidung könnte die wende bringen, ich würde es aber mal mit Schwarzkümmelöl Kanukaöl Salbe probieren und mich mit Birkenteer Seife waschen, bekommst du in der Apotheke, beide Sachen sind nicht Rezeptpflichtig.

----------


## wieweiter?

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich einfach nicht mehr weiter weiß. 
Ich habe seit 2,5  Jahren eine seltsame Entzündung unter der Haut der Eichel. 
Meine Wege waren natürlich Hautarzt, Urologe und die Überweisungen zu 2 Hautspezialisten an den Unis.Das Größte Problem ist, dass in normalen Zustand nur eine leichte Rötung zu sehen ist und das ganze Ausmaß nur in erigiertem Zustand zu sehen ist. Ein häufiger Satz: da ist ja gar nix!   :Sad:  
Unter der Haut habe ich , rund um die Eichel, kleine Entzündungsherde die sich durch brennen bemerkbar machen und mir sehr zu schaffen machen! 
Ich füge hier mal ein Bild ein um mein Problem darzustellen. Anhang 644  
Ich habe ca 50! Salben bekommen, eine Laserbehandlung machen lassen, Bluttest( es wurde erhöhtes Cholesterin festgestellt), Allergietest ohne Ergebnis  und eine Hautprobe entnehmen lassen. 
Der Befund lautet wie folgt:   befund.jpg 
Genützt hat mir das auch nichts! 
Weiterhin habe ich auch Hausmittel wie zb Kamille ausprobiert aber nichts hilft! 
Ich werde bald  Wahnsinnig und  hoffe evtl. hier Hilfe zu bekommen! 
Wie soll ich weiter verfahren und kennt jemand hier diese Krankheit! 
Bin echt verzweifelt!

----------


## hofer

Hallo, Leidensgenossen -  ich bin NEU hier! 
Ich suche schon eine ganze Zeit im Internet nach einer Erklärung meines Krankheitbildes, und wurde nun hier fündig.
Ich habe nun schon seit April 2011, mehr oder weniger, die gleichen Beschwerden/Symtome/Erscheinungen, wie von euch beschrieben.
Ich war ebenfalls schon öfter beim Urologen und beim Hautarzt. Aber ohne Erfolg.
Entweder war der Zeitpunkt nicht der richtige (es war wenig zu erkennen) oder aber die Diagnose war Pilz usw.
Nachdem ich privat versichert bin, kam ich schon auf den Gedanken, dass die Ärzte die Linderung bewußt etwas heraus schieben um ihre wirtschaftlichen Interessen in den Vordergrund zu stellen.
Nachdem ich allerdings die letzten 6 Seiten durchgelesen habe, ist mir klar, die Medizin ist hier absolut hilflos.
Vom Urologen bekam ich Mycosert und Advantan Salbe verschrieben - ohne Erfolg.
Vom Hautarzt bekam ich eine kortisonhaltige Salbe verschrieben - ohne Erfolg. Dieser tippte auf eine Medikamenten Unverträglichkeit.
Sollte einer von euch zwischenzeitlich ein Rezept zur Heilung der Krankheit parat haben, wäre es nett dies uns mitzuteilen.
Nächste Woche habe ich wiedermal einen Termin beim Urolgen. Sollte es heir etwas Neues geben, lass ich es euch wissen.

----------


## hofer

Heute war ich also wieder mal beim Urologen.
Ich soll nun mal die nächsten 14 Tage die Vorahut zurückgezogen lassen, um festzustellen ob es durch Zugabe von Luft, Licht und Sonne besser wird. 
Wenn JA,
soll ich mich beschneiden lassen, da diese Entzündung immer wieder kommt. 
Wen NEIN, 
will er eine Gewebeprobe von der Eichel (unter Kurznarkose/Schlaf) nehmen um endlich eine richtige Diaknose stellen zu können. Das dadurch entehende Verletzung wird dann wieder verlasert. 
Naja, warten wir mal ab!

----------


## JBG

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt bin ich erstmal froh, dies Forum hier gefunden zu haben und festzustellen, daß ich nicht allein mit dem Problem bin. 
Ich hab mich erstmal durch die Mails gelesen und sehr viele "gemeinsamkeiten" zu meinem Problem festgestellt. Die Dokumentation von *hautproblem2010* ist sehr gut und zeigt z.T. das exakte Bild wie auch bei mir. Zusätzlich kommen habe kann ich bei mir noch weiße Verfärbungen feststellen, die aber auch ich würd mal sagen nach Belieben kommen und gehen.
Ebenso habe ich glaube ich alle beschriebenen Salben auch schon durchprobiert. 
Ich schleppe die Entzündung(?) nun mittlerweile fast drei Jahre mit mir rum. Bei mir trat es nach heterosexuellen Oralverkehr das erste Mal auf, zusammen mit einer IPP die sich zusätzlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt einstellte. 
Das ließ wie auch schon bei einigen hier den Verdacht aufkommen mich irgendwie angesteckt zu haben. Also zu meinem Urologen....
Da begann der Ärztemarathon, mit den ebenso nicht vorhandenen Ergebnissen. Über Abklatschproben, Blut- und Stuhluntersuchungen, alles negativ. Diverse Cremes...alles ohen Erfolg.
Eigentherapie mit Antibiotika (Zithromax) brachte einen kurzzeitigen Erfolg, die Eichel war wie früher. Wieder feucht und rosa, als wäre nie was gewesen. Jetzt nach drei Wochen in denen eigentlich alles gut war, ging es wieder los, mit Jucken und diesen "Knötchen" wie auch bei *hautproblem2010* auf dem Bild vom 30.Dez.2010 
Internetrecherchen haben mich dann auch auf Dr.Bresser gebracht, und da ich in der Nähe von München wohne habe ich mir einen Termin geben lassen. Ich dacht endlich mal ein Dermatologe, der sich mit diesem Problem einer Balanitis fachkundig beschäftigt.
Diverse Cremes, Blut-Stuhl und Allergietest, sowie Abklatschproben auf Pilze, Kortisonhaltige Cremes, alles ohne Erfolg. Obwohl ich Anfangs den Eindruck hatte, daß ich vom Doc gut betreut werde, habe ich immer eine intensive Untersuchung der betroffenen Hautregion vermisst, oft nicht mehr als ein schneller Blick. 
Ich werde jetzt evtl. noch einmal einen Termin bei meinem Urologen machen, verspreche mir da aber auch nicht wirklich etwas von.
Hat jemand von Euch mittlerweile eine richtige Diagnose des Krankheitsbildes bekommen? Mit einer Therapie?
Ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber ich verzweifel langsam, das kontinuierliche Jucken (wobei kratzen ja keine Linderung verschafft) nagt sehr am WOhlbefinden, udn die Tage wo es nicht auftritt sind leider eher selten. 
Grüße
JBG

----------


## hofer

Hallo Leidensgenossen! 
Ich war heute wiedermal beim Urologen.
Heute sprach er eindeutig von Balanitis, (guckst du: Wikipedia) und war mit der Optik auch ganz zufrieden. 
Nach einigen Wochen mit "Vorhaut zurück" (Übrigens sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig!) hat sich die Rötung zurück gebildet.
Das Jucken blieb aber. Es könnte aber auch von der neuen luftigen Umgebung kommen. 
Es ist ja schließlich völlig ungewohnt die Eichel ständig der Luft auszusetzen.
Es fehlt aber noch die Entwicklung der obersten Hautschicht an dieser Stelle.
Ich soll während der ständigen Belüftung die betr. Stelle mit LINOLA Fettcreme und mit Advandan eincremen, was gar nicht so leicht ist. Die Creme wird ja ständig von der Unterhose wieder entfernt!
Nun werde ich die Anordnung mal noch ein paar Wochen testen, und melde, ich dann wieder.  
Grüße, hofer

----------


## 0469

Bei mir ein neuer Ansatz: Ein befreundeter Hautarzt mutmaßt "Sjörgen-Syndrom", da ich neben der trockenen Eichel bisher nicht beachtete weitere Symptome aufweise (Mundtrockenheit, Gelenkschmerzen, trockener Husten), die ich nicht in Verbindung zur Balanitis brachte (s.a. Sjgren-Syndrom-Selbsthilfe, Rheuma-Liga Hessen e. V.). Morgen folgt die Untersuchung mit den Tests. Werde weiter berichten.

----------


## JBG

Hallo 0469,
das ist ein interessanter Ansatz, da ich für meinen Fall zu der Gruppe der Autoimmunkranken gehöre. Bei mir wurde schon in der Kindheit das Raynaud Syndrom festgestellt.
Im Rahmen der Behandlung der IPP hatet ich das zwar bei diversen Ärzten angesprochen, aber keiner ist auf das Thema Autoimmun eingegangen, bzw. hat dazu einen Zusammenhang gesehen. Mittlerweile glaube ich, daß sich ein Arzt, ob nun Dermatologe oder Urologe noch nicht tiefgreifend mit der Thematik beschäftigt hat.
Bin gespannt auf die Ergenisse Deiner UNtersuchung und die furchgeführten Tests.

----------


## 0469

"Leider" bei mir keine Anzeichen im Blutbild für Sjörgen-Syndrom. Wegen der Anzeichen war ich mir sicher. Bin nun etwas enttäuscht, obwohl es bei positivem Befund bedeutet hätte, ein Leben lang Medikamente nehmen zu müssen.
Das bedeutet nun wohl weitere Suche. Sollte sich bei mir etwas Neues ergeben, melde ich mich.

----------


## hofer

Neue Erkenntnis 
Nachdem die Geschichte mit der "Luft" (siehe letzter Beitrag von mir) wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht, aber auch sehr langwierig ist, habe ich im Internet noch etwas geforscht.
Seite:   Gesundheit und Medizin | NetDoktor.de
Thema: Balanitis Simplex - Eichelentzündung                                         
Hier stieß ich auf eine Salbe:
Betaisodona von mundipharma
Antiseptikum zur Anwendung auf Haut und Wunden
Wirkstoff Povidon-Iod
100 g (N2) ca. 11,00 € und rezeptfrei. 
Also habe ich diese Salbe gekauft und teste sie nun schon den 5. Tag.
Ich möchte nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben, aber die Rötung ist total verschwunden.
Die Haut bildet sich auch langsam nach.
Es ist bis jetzt die beste Salbe, die ich ausprobiert habe. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mit dieser Information warten bis ich absolute Ergebnisse vorweisen kann. 
Aber ich denke mir mal, das könnte für den einen oder anderen für euch verlorene Zeit sein.
Also selber mal testen. 
Die Salbe ist übrigens dunkel und man sollte keine helle Unterhose targen!
Näheres liest man im Beipackzettel!

----------


## hofer

Nachdem ich nun langsam die "Schnauze" voll hatte immer im Dunklen zu tappen, was meinen Fleck auf der Eichel betrifft, habe ich mich noch einmal an einen 2. Urologen gewannt.
Der sagte sofort, dass ich nur Ruhe bekomme wenn ich mich beschneiden lasse.
Dies habe ich dann auch gemacht. Es ist nun 17 Tage her und ich gewöhne mich auch langsam daran.
Der Verdacht, dass es sich hier um etwas Schlimmeres handeln könnte, hat sich nach der Entnahme einer Gewebeprobe nicht bestätigt. Gott sei Dank! Vielmehr war es eine chronische Entzündung.
Ich hoffe nun, dass sich das alles gelohnt hat, und werde in ein paar Wochen eine Art Abschlussbericht schreiben.

----------


## Morolon

Hey Leute,
also ich hatte recht ähnliche beschwerden, ebenfalls das jucken an der Spitze der Eichel und der Vorhaut sowie das entzündet sein. Ich war bei meinem Hausarzt und er hat gemeint das es eine allergische reaktion sein könnte. Und da dacht ich erst mal das es villeicht an dem neuen Waschmittel lag das ich hatte... lags nicht. ich hab verschiedenste unterwäschen ausprobiert aber war immer noch das gleiche. Aber als dann meine Freundinn für ein Jahr ins Ausland gegangen ist hat es plözlich nachgelassen und sämtliche Beschwerden waren verschwunden. Mein Arzt meinte das ich auf eine bestimmte Art von Kondomen ärlergisch reagiere, und als ich diejenigen gefunden habe gegen die ich nicht ärlergisch bin hatt ich nie wieder diese Beschwerden.  :Smiley:  Falls meine Geschichte in euer Muster passt könnt ihr das ja auch einmal ausbrobieren. villeicht ist es ja nur eine ärlergische reaktion auf irgendwas. Es muss ja auch nichtmal etwas neues sein. man kann auch auf sachen ganz plözlich ärlergisch reagieren die man schon jahrelang hat. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen 
mflg
Morolon

----------


## quaximaxi

Hallo Hofer,
wie geht es dir mit deiner Salbe?
Hast schon länger nicht mehr geposted! Ist das eine gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen? Laut Statistik ein gutes.
Hat sie nun geholfen?? Wie war die Wirkung und wie geht es dir nun?
Habe ein ähnliches Problem, und würde gern mehr darüber wissen.
Danke
LG

----------


## kaya

Einfach ausprobieren.  
Salben mit Povidon-Jod sind frei verkäuflich. Wenn keine Jod-Allergie besteht kannst Du sie problemlos benutzen. Aber wie gesagt, sie verschmutzen die Wäsche ziemlich stark, wenn man dem nicht vorbeugt. 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------


## Pac311

Hallo eurer beschreibung nach passt das auf mein längst vergangenes problem. Bich hatte genau die selben symtome. Ich ging zum facharzt der mir daraufhin eine salbe namens P-Creme verschrieb. Diese habe ca. 2wochen benutz dann war alles super. Mein problem war das ich mich im genitalbereich mit dusch gels gewascen habe. Die haben in der regel einen sehr großen ph wert haben. Dadurch wird die achleimhaut zerstört. Seitdem nehme ich nur noch kinder duschbad. Sobald mal etwas zu viel zb haarschampo meine eichel berührt habe ich dieses problem wieder.

----------


## dougy

Hallo, ich habe genau dieselben Probleme wie von vielen hier beschrieben. Besonders die Beiträge und Beschreibungen von Hofer treffen voll zu.
Weiß man schon was da hilft?
Wie hat die Beschneidung das Krankheitsbild verändert?
Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!
LG dougy

----------


## Segler

Hallo Louis,
ich habe das selbe Problem - ein auf und ab seit Jahren und finde keine Lösung. Habt Ihr eine Lösung gefunden?

----------


## princip

> Hallo Louis,
> ich habe das selbe Problem - ein auf und ab seit Jahren und finde keine Lösung. Habt Ihr eine Lösung gefunden?

 !!!!!

----------


## omegamv6

Hallo zusammen, 
bei mir ist das Problem gelöst, ich hatte 12 Wochen immer wieder diese Entzündung. Nach der Rötung dauerte es 3 Tage dann war es wieder ok. Nachdem Sex fing es wieder an, meine Frau hatte nichts dachte sie. Ich habe sie trotzdem zum Frauenarzt geschickt, dort wurde festgestellt das sich bei ihr die Schleimhaut der Gebärmutter aufgebaut hat, was eine Folge ihrer Hormonpflaster war sie nimmt seitdem keine mehr. Sie wurde ausgeschabt und das Problem bei ihr beseitigt. Mir hat die Woche Enthaltsamkeit nach ihrem Eingriff auch gut getan und was soll ich sagen seit 2 Wochen und täglichem Sex es entzündet sich zum Glück bei mir nichts mehr. Hoffe konnte etwas dazu beitragen euch zu helfen. 
Gruß
Andreas

----------


## weyk

hallo wieweiter... 
ich habe mir hier soweit alle berichte durch gelesen und bin bei deinem hängen geblieben weil er meiner
erkrankung am ähnlichsten ist.im grunde hören sich alle ähnlich an bei mir ist es auch so das man auf den
1. blick nichts sieht -leicht rot aber sonst. jeder arzt der drauf schaut sagt....sieht doch gut aus.
dann gibt es wieder ne creme und man kommt in 14 tagen wieder.das problem ist genau wie bei dir man
sieht es eigentlich nur in erigiertem zustand.es bildet sich dann aus der rötung ein weißlicher schuppiger ring.
bei mir geht es nun schon 5 jahre und  2 monate ...
ich habe über den ganzen ablauf der erkrankung - ärzte,untersuchungen,medikamente und daten notiert.
es wäre mal interessant zu hören was wir an übereinstimmungen haben als es anfing oder ob wir die gleichen
angewohnheiten haben.....ich weiß auch das wir dann nicht die lösung haben um es weg zu bekommen aber
vielleicht kann man etwas verändern das es sich vielleicht wieder bessert und im besten fall mit der zeit verschwindet, so heimlich wie es gekommen ist.
ich habe schon unzählige ärzte und medikamente bekommen,mehrere unikliniken aufgesucht und immer wieder
neue dinge probiert.ich habe jetzt damit angefangen mit blutuntersuchungen-stuhluntersuchungen-abstriche-
und das 2 und 3 mal...die kosten für viele untersuchungen übernimmt zwar die kasse nicht aber....
habe jetzt eine adresse von meinem hausarzt bekommen für ein spez.labor die untersuchungen mit stuhlproben
machen...leider auch nur privat.
aber noch ein paar jahre halt ich das nicht aus also werde ich solange suchen bis ich eine spur gefunden habe...
würde mich freuen etwas von dir zu hören,natürlich jeder andere auch der noch eine idee hat oder dem es ähnlich 
geht....und sowie ich hier sehe sind es ja einige....... 
                                                                                           gruß weyk

----------


## kaya

Kann´s das hier sein?  Smegma 
Und sonst: Kondomsorte wechseln, Abstrich machen lassen, Synthetikunterwäsche weglassen oder die Freundin bitten, sich untersuchen zu lassen, etc.

----------


## yakusan

Hallo Leidensgenossen! 
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie viele hier. Bin momentan endlich beschwerdefrei! 
Die Berichte hier haben mir sehr geholfen. Ich glaub ich hab mir dadurch eine Ärzte-Odyssee erspart. Bei mir begann das Leiden von etwa 6 Monaten. Mein Hautarzt hat einen Abstrich gemacht und eine Blutprobe entnommen. Ohne Befund. Ich habe eine Clotrimazolum-Salbe bekommen, die half solange ich sie nahm, anschließend war alles wieder beim Alten. Nach einiger Zeit musste ich die Salbe absetzten, da ich sie nicht mehr vertrug. Habe dann nichts mehr unternommen, in der Hoffnung das es von selber weggehen würde. War aber nicht so. Kurz bevor ich wieder zum Arzt gehen wollte hab ich diesen Beitrag hier gefunden und mit großem Interesse ganz gelesen. Ich zog daraus das Resümee, dass die Ärzte auch nicht weiter wissen. Ich hab dann weitere Informationen gesucht und hab folgendes für einen Versuch wert befunden: 
1. Die Eichel nur noch mit lauwarmem Wasser reinigen.
2. Nach dem Reinigen die Eichel mit Deumavansalbe einreiben.
Beides hat mir schon sehr geholfen. Eine Heilung war dadurch allerdings noch nicht bewirkt. Deshalb 
3. Einsalben mit Niemöl (25% Niemöl, 75% Sonnenblumenöl - bitte erst Verträglichkeit prüfen) 
Benutze das Niemöl jetzt seit einigen Tagen und bin beschwerdefrei. Muß allerdings dazusagen, dass somit noch keine Langzeiterfahrung vorliegt. Ich werde in ein paar Wochen nochmal berichten, ob es langfristig zu einer Heilung kam. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Beitrag noch warten bis ich längerfristige Erfahrungen habe, möchte es aber keinem vorenthalten, da ich weiß, wie sehr man unter diesem Problem leidet. Ich denke, einen Versuch ist es wert. Ich möchte noch dazusagen, dass ich kein Hautarzt bin und ich hier lediglich meine eigenen Erfahrungen wiedergebe.  
Ich hoffe es bleibt bei mir jetzt wie es ist und dass ich anderen helfen kann.

----------


## kaya

Wer hat Dir denn diese Mittel empfohlen?
Deumavansalbe ist ein reines Pflegeprodukt (zudem sehr teuer) und hat keinerlei medizinische Wirkung. Dementsprechend ist Heilung (wovon eigentlich?) unmöglich.
Niemöl ist auch ganz toll, z. B. gegen Parasiten Neemöl

----------


## Berliner89

Hallo liebes Forum, 
ich plage mich nun auch schon seit gut drei Monaten mit dieser äußerst unangenehmen Krankheit.
Angefangen hat's auf der linken Eichelhälfte, dann auch auf der rechten, dann schließlich auch an der Spitze der Eichel. 
Gleich nach Ausbruch bin ich sofort zum Urologen gegangen und hab mich auf alle Geschlechtskrankheiten untersuchen lassen - ohne Befund. In der Zeit bis zu den Ergebnissen der Abstriche wollte ich die Balanitis unterdrücken und hab mir vom Arzt ein kortisonhaltiges Präparat verschreiben lassen, welches jedoch nicht wirklich angeschlagen hat. Nachdem ich die Ergebnisse erfahren habe, hat er mir auf Verdacht ein Mittel gegen Pilze verschrieben (obwohl auch Pilze negativ waren, jedoch meinte er es könnten auch andere Pilze sein), was auch nicht wirklich etwas gebracht hat.
Ich habe dann Betaisodona probiert und es hat auch sehr gut angeschlagen, jedoch wurde die Eichelhaut dadurch so brüchig, dass ich es nach einige Tagen wieder abgesetzt habe und seitdem immer mal wieder angewendet habe wenn es besonders schlimm zu werden schien. 
Also bin ich zu einem weiteren Urologen, der mir empfahl, die Vorhaut zurück zu tragen, was ich dann auch einige Tage beherzigt habe. Nun ist es dadurch auf der Eichel zwar etwas besser geworden, jedoch hat sich die Vorhaut dadurch total entzündet und - schlimmer noch - die Vorhaut infiziert nun wiederum die Eichel und das in einem viel schlimmeren Ausmaß als zuvor.
Und das schlimmste daran: nichts scheint mehr anzuschlagen - weder Betaisodona noch die Kortison-Creme. Und es breitet sich von Tag zu Tag ein bisschen weiter aus...
Ich bin total verzweifelt und weiß echt gar nicht mehr weiter. Hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine Idee, was man da tun kann oder welches Mittel wirken könnte? Oder wie man die Vorhaut zurückbinden kann ohne dass sie mit der Eichel in Berührung kommt? Mit einem normalen Verband ist das bei mir leider nicht wirklich zielführend. 
Und dann zur Ursache: hat noch jemand Ideen, was es sein kann? Ich habe einige weitere Symptome, die auf Rheuma hindeuten (obwohl ich keinen Rheuma-Faktor im Blut habe, weshalb meine Hausärztin dies ausgeschlossen hat, aber wie ich jetzt gelesen habe kann man auch ohne diesen Faktor im Blut an Rheuma erkranken) und werde mich nach den Weihnachtstagen mal zum Rheumatologen begeben.
Für wen der Zusammenhang zwischen Rheuma und einer Balanitis auch interessant sein mag, der kann sich ja mal folgende Seite anschauen: rheuma-online: Rheuma von A-Z: Seronegative Spondarthritis 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall für jeden Tip bzgl. der Linderung, aber auch möglicher weiterer Ursachen extrem dankbar!! So kann es jedenfalls nicht mehr weitergehen... 
Allen Leidensgenossen gute Besserung und bitte lasst von Euch hören, wenn Ihr neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen habt, wie man es weg bekommt. Falls bei mir eine Therapie anschlägt werde ich Euch auf jeden Fall darüber informieren. 
Beste Grüße
Mo

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
vielleicht nochmal einen Dermatologen aufsuchen. Gibt auch einige Erkrankungen auf diesem Gebiet die deratige Symptome machen können, zum Beispiel Lichen ruber planus:  http://dermis.multimedica.de/dermisr...2893/image.htm

----------


## Berliner89

Hey teeem, 
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ja das habe ich sowieso als nächstes vor, nur dürften die wenigsten Ärzte zwischen den Tagen arbeiten.
Ich war gestern beim Notdienst im KKH, da hat man mir ein Antibiotika namens Ciprobeta verschrieben. Das soll gegen Bakterien wirken (laut dem Verpackungszettel allerdings nur bei Frauen). Ich denke jedoch dass es gar nicht wirken wird, da ja alle Tests negativ sind und ich daher nicht denke, dass Bakterien der Auslöser dafür sind.
Nachdem ich also nun schon zwei der Antibiotika-Tabletten genommen habe, ist es heute auch nicht etwa besser, sondern sogar leicht schlimmer geworden. 
Ich wäre also zuallererst mal super dankbar über jeden Tip, wie sich eine Balanitis zunächst mal unterdrücken lässt (damit sie sich nicht noch weiter ausbreitet und festsetzt, bevor ich zu einem Dermatologen gehen kann), wenn Betaisodona und Kortison nicht mehr wirken. Also falls jemand ähnlich schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht hat: ich wäre über jeden Rat extrem dankbar!!

----------


## dougy

Hallo, zum unterdrücken hilft mir protopic! ( Protopic 0,03%/ -0,1% Salbe - Onmeda: Medizin & Gesundheit ) Ich bin dann nach zwei tagen auftragen 1 woche frei von allem, doch nach 8 Tagen kommt es wieder zurück! Danach trage ich dann immer Sonntag abend dünn auf die betroffenen Stellen und habe dann keinen Rückfall bis ich diese wöchentliche Behandlung unterbreche oder einstelle.  Es helfen auch zwei Kortisonhaltige Präperate  1. Vobaderm    ( Vobaderm - Onmeda: Medizin & Gesundheit  ) 2. Kortikod       ( Karison Fettsalbe - Onmeda: Medizin & Gesundheit )  Keines der Präperate bewirkt bei mir eine Heilung! Alle drei Medikamente sind verschreibungspflichtig!

----------


## j.f

Hol dir mal eine kleine Tube Physiogel aus der Apotheke, das kostet rund einen Euro in der Minitube.
Das könnte dir evtl. gut helfen, wenn ich deine Beschreibung so lese.
Das Zeug bewirkt wahre Wunder, obwohl fast nix drin ist, aber es Bringt die Haut wieder ins Gleichgewicht, egal an welcher Stelle. 
Könnte nämlich auch psychisch bedingt sein, komme aber grad nicht auf dene Namen dieser dadurch entstehenden Hautprobleme...

----------


## Klaus63

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich hatte leider das gleiche Problem. Die Situation wurde von Woche zu Woche, von Monat zu Monat immer schlimmer. Ich war allerdings nicht beim Arzt. Ich habe alles, was hier so vorgeschlagen wurde, ausprobiert. Nur beschneiden habe ich mich nicht lassen. Ich hatte ebenfalls alle geschilderten Symptome. Sum Schluß massiv angeschwollene Vorhaut(penisumfang hat sich verdoppelt), pergamentartig, ständig blutend eingerissen, schmerzhaft empfindliche Eichel. Nun Bin ich doch zum Arzt, da mein Problem unerträglich wurde. Er diagnostizierte außer Kontrolle geratene Diabetis II. (Da hatte ich vorher nie ein Problem mit). Mit Bekämpfung der Diabetis durch Tabletten, verbesserte sich mein Penisproblem innerhalb weniger Tage erheblich. Nun sind 6 Wochen vergangen und die Entzündungen sind zu 100% abgeheilt. Mein eindringlicher Rat daher, unbedingt auf Zucker untersuchen lassen.

----------


## weyk

hallo zusammen... 
da es was neues gibt möchte ich es hier nochmal aufschreiben und es macht vielleicht dem ein oder anderen mut dran zubleiben und nicht auf zugeben...
bei mir ist seit über 5 jahren suchen nach der ursache endlich eine besserung eingetreten und das nur weil ich mich 
mit drängen dafür eingesetzt habe.
ich habe von anfang an eine gerötete eichel einen ausgetrockneten eichelrand und eine weißlich bedekte schuppige eichel....mal etwas mehr mal weniger.es war immer nur zu sehen in erigiertem zustand sonst sah es immer nur
bei untersuchungen leicht gerötet aus.
meine langjährige beziehung ist daran zerbrochen meine phsyche war im keller...
die dritte uni zur untersuchung war in essen - ergebniss alles in ordnung aber um sicher zu gehen werden wir zur
probe einen halben cm aus der eichel entnehmen und untersuchen-wird mit paar stichen genäht.
habe den op termin bekommen und nun stand ich da.
da war dann meine grenze erreicht entgültig...
mein hautarzt-den habe ich schon viele jahre und er ist wirklich gut-war in urlaub.ich brauchte aber eine überweisung fürs krankenhaus.ich bin dann zu der angegebenen vertretung und da wendete sich alles.
ich bekam die überweisung und fragte ihn ob er zeit hätte mir zuzuhören.
er untersuchte mich und sagte wenn er es entscheiden müßte würde er es nicht machen lassen es wäre nicht notwendig ich sollte doch mal seine medikamente die er einsetzte mal versuchen...ich konnte ja immer noch in die uni gehen wenn es nicht hift.er setzte ein ganz leichtes kortison ein eine eine ganz leichte augensalbe.es verbesserte sich und wurde besser ging aber nicht weg.die haut sei über die jahre so gereitzt worden das es schon seine zeit dauern würde.bei dem arzt war es bis jetzt am besten.mein bauchgefühl war immer da das ich meine es sei ein pilz. alle arzte stritten es ab und wenn ich glück hatte machten sie einen test aber immer nein nein nein...
meine haus ärztin machte einen pilztest auf meinen wunsch hin... auch nichts...
eine woche später habe ich den hautarzt gefragt ob er bitte einen abklatsch machen könnte von der eichel weil
ich es trotzallem glaube das da was ist.er machte einen test und man legte einen kultur an für 10 tage.
nach weihnachten kam der anruf aus der praxis ich möchte bitte sofort  kommen.sie hatten recht sagte er wieso
hat den niemand einen test gemacht... es hatte niemand festgestellt...
ich bekam ein Pilzmittel zum auftragen auf die eichel für 10 tage und eine tablette auf bio basis die ich drei wochen nehmen mußte.die magen und darm probleme die damit nicht in verbindung gebracht worden waren hatten evt. doch was damit zu tun.seit vier wochen geht es mir besser die magen und darm krämpfe sind zu 80 % weg und meine eichel ist am rand leicht gerötet - was sehr warscheinlich wohl bleibt nach der dauer und zeit -
ich muß auch die augensalbe nach dem duschen auf den eichelrand auftragen aber ich habe wieder das alte gefühl zurück das ich meine eichel spüre oder auch nichts spüre das sie da ist und nicht spannt und unangenehm ist..
ich hoffe das ich diesen zustand nach 5 einhalb jahren so halten kann da wäre ich echt glücklich.
übrigens : dies alles ist wohl ausgelöst worden durch ein antibiotika vor ca. 6 jahren.ich hatte eine kehlkopfentzündung die nicht weg ging und 8 mal wieder kam.man hatte es mir 3 mal verschrieben und 3 mal zum
sprühen in den hals.ohne ein mittel für den magen und auch keine darmsanierung danach...
so...ich hoffe das es vielleicht jemandem hilft oder wenigstens mut macht dran zu bleiben oder auch einfach auf sein bauchgefühl zu hören und sich nicht davon abbringen läßt...
ich bin nicht so oft hier aber schaue gelegentlich natürlich rein...es hat mir sehr geholfen hier leidgenossen zu finden und zu wissen das man damit nicht alleine ist..
wünsche euch allen viel glück und eine baldige problemlösung... 
                                                             lg weyk

----------


## Tom1234

Hallo Kameraden, 
Ich will mich jetzt auch mal zu dem Thema äußern, da ich das auch schon 2x hatte. Ich habe das bis jetzt immer von alleine wegbekommen und war nie bei einem Arzt. Achtung: Dies betrifft nur die einfache Balanitis, bei stärkeren Entzündungen solltet ihr auf JEDEN FALL einen Arzt aufsuchen. 
Entstehung:
Beim ersten Mal habe ich mir das von einer Partnerin durch Geschlechtsverkehr geholt. Beim zweiten Mal (ca. 1,5 Jahre später) kam es ohne GV, war wohl eher eine Mischung aus Stress und klimatischen Veränderungen. Hatte also schon verschiedene Entstehungsgeschichten. 
Aussehen / Auftreten:
Immer wieder ein weißer Belag, Eichel ist trocken, juckt häufig. 
Reinigung:
Sowohl davor als auch danach wurde immer nur 1x am Tag (beim Duschen) mit Wasser abgewaschen. Das war vor der Entzündung ok und ist auch jetzt ok. Bitte nicht häufiger oder weniger häufig waschen (Reinlichkeitsbalanitis). 
Lösung:
Ich hole mir dann immer desinfizierende feuchte Tücher aus dem Drogeriemarkt (1-2 EUR). Davon einen Streifen abreißen, um die Eichel wickeln, Vorhaut wieder darüberschrieben und über Nacht einwirken lassen. Wenn man das 2-4 Mal macht, ist die Entzündung weg.  
Tipps:
Am Anfang sollte vielleicht erst mal mit kurzen Zeitabständen begonnen werden, um Komplikationen auszuschließen (5min, 15min, 60min). Wenn das dann keine Probleme macht, dann über Nacht mal drauf lassen. Natürlich ist die Eichel danach dann etwas schrumpelig und trocken, das geht aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg. Fühlt sich kalt und komisch an, das macht aber nichts. Nach einer Woche müsste die Entzündung dann weg sein. ACHTUNG WICHTIG: Nur desinfizierende Tücher verwenden, das muss auf der Packung draufstehen. Die einfachen anti-bakteriellen Tücher bringen nichts. Im Gegensatz zu den anti-bakteriellen Tüchern findet man die desinfizierenden Tücher bei den Reinigungsmitteln. 
So, wollte auch mal eine positive Rückmeldung gegeben haben, probiert es einfach mal aus und schreibt eure Erfahrungen. Vielleicht hilft es ja auch dem Einen  
oder Anderen.

----------


## 0469

:shine2: 
Hallo,
bei mir gibt es tatsächlich Neuigkeiten.
Vor  über zwei Jahren hat meine damalige Hautärztin auf meine Beschwerden an   der Eichel ("ich kann nichts erkennen") eine pflegende Hautcreme (!)  verschrieben. Seitdem habe ich sie genutzt, Hinweise an meine Ärztin auf  den Ausbleib einer Besserung wurde mit Achselzucken quittiert.
Ein neuer Hautarzt machte einen Abklatsch (Danke für diesen  Hinweis an weyk), und siehe da: Ein starker Hefepilzbefall wurde  nachgewiesen. Für einige Leidensgenossen: Dadurch kann auch der  übelriechende Ausfluß erklärt werden. Ich bekam ein cortisonhaltiges Antimykotikum das ich 10 Tage nehmen  soll.
Aber schon jetzt nach 4 Tagen ist eine deutliche Verbesserung zu spüren.
Vorsichtshalber  wurde noch Blut abgenommen um evtl. zb. einen gleichzeitigen  Harnröhreninfekt auszuschließen, für den ich dann einen Urologen aufsuchen müsste.
Also: Besteht auf einen Abklatsch. Ein Abstrich hat bei mir keine Ergebnisse gezeigt.
Hautärzte  (obwohl evtl. auch für Geschlechtskrankheiten zuständig) sind nicht  erste Wahl. Geht zumindest als zweites zum Urologen.
Auch einen großen Dank an weyk und dieses Forum.

----------


## weyk

hallo boris , 
ich war schon sehr lange nicht mehr hier... 
es freut mich zu lesen das dir meine empfehlung den arzt aufzusuchen geholfen hat.
ich gehe immer noch zu ihm und er forscht weiter um mir zu helfen das ich wieder
ganz gesund werde.es hat sich durch ihn sehr verbessert und er hat sehr viel schon probiert.
das wichtige ist, das wenn man schon hin muss sich auch gut aufgehoben fühlt 
und man ernst genommen wird.werde jetzt auchmal einen urologen aufsuchen.
wünsche dir weiterhin alles gute und gute gesundheit.es freut mich das ich helfen konnte.  (-:
lg weyk

----------


## lazarus80

Hallo,ich habe nicht Alles gelesen,aber ich rate zur Beschneidung.Bei mir war es auch so und nach einer Gewöhnung hat sich alles zum Guten gewand.
Gute Besserung und keine Angst

----------


## Pilger

Hallo, ich habe hier über Monate und Jahre immer wieder gelesen, da ich auch Probleme mit einer Balantitis hatte. Bei mir war vor allem ein Bereich am Eichelrand betroffen. Ich habe sehr viel ausprobiert, Kortisoncremes haben kurzfristig ganz gut geholfen, sonst eigentlich nichts. Dann kam ein Tipp von meine Hausarzt, den ich eigentlich lächerlich fand....... Aber einfaches Fenistel (eigentlich ja vor allem gegen Mückenstiche) hat mir geholfen. Ich habe das zweimal oder dreimal am Tag aufgetragen, nach 10 Tagen war alles gut.
Mein größtes Problem ist allerdings eine Harnröhrenverengung recht weit vorne, wodurch ich eine ständige Entzündung (vor allem Kribbeln) im Harnröhrenausgang habe. Aber da gibts wohl keine Hilfe (Schlitzung wurde schon durchgeführt).
Ganz liebe Grüße!

----------


## Anonymisiert

Liebe Mitleidenden, 
auch ich habe diese Symptome nun schon seit Jahren und auch die Ärzte-Odyssee hinter mir.
Leider habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was heilt. Aber um akute Symptome zu lindern hat sich bei mir natives Olivenöl bewährt. Wenn es ganz schlimm ist, mit den hier beschriebenen Symptomen, wie fischiger Geruch, starkes Jucken oder Brennen, presse ich eine Knoblauchzehe in das Olivenöl, das hilft unmittelbar.
Auffallend ist, wie auch hier beschrieben, dass Stress eine sehr große Rolle spielt.  
Verkehr geht eigentlich gar nicht mehr. macht keinen Spaß, tut einfach nur weh und am Ende muss ich tagelang Symptome wie starke Schwellung (auch Knoten unterhalb des Eichelrandes) und Schmerzen ertragen. 
Ich danke allen für die Tipps hier. Besonders der Tipp Beschenidung simulieren hat mir gefallen, denn meine dünne Haut (Kortison?) muss irgendwie Erholung und Regeneration bekommen. Wenn ich es durch halte werde ich ich mal testen. Das "freie" Gefühl stelle ich mir anstrengend vor. 
Besten Gruß!

----------


## kleinklaus

hallo gemeinde
ich kenne das problem seit 10 jahren ( bin 60 )
vergeßt alle eure salben.
ich habe bestimmt 40-50 stck. in dieser zeit ausprobiert.
es ist ein rein psychisches problem,alles kommt vom kopf.
ich habe seit 10 jahren leichte angst und panikatakken, bin schnell aufgeregt und ein pessimist.
nehme manchmal leichte beruhigungstabletten.
es gibt wochen wo ich mich richtig wohl fühle und der penis ist ganz normal.
wehe aber ich rege mich über dinge auf und das tagelang und schon sieht mein penis aus wie ihr hier es beschreibt.
es dauert tage ehe es wieder normal wird.
ich habe einen tipp für euch.
geht mal ins netz bei "netdoktor" und sucht nach "somatoforme störungen"
viele krankheiten sind reine kopfsache
war jetzt 14 tage im urlaub ,habe total abgeschaltet,unten rum alles super.
komme nach hause,wieder negativen streß ,hektik ,ärger und siehe da : alles wieder rot und total zerklüftet.
wahrscheinlich wird diese sache mich bis zum tode begleiten,aber man soll die hoffnung nie aufgeben.

----------

